# The difference steeping makes



## Alex (22/9/14)

The difference steeping makes is quite evident here, 3 orders with each juice purchased 1 week apart.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Raslin (22/9/14)

Very noticeably different. Who sells this brand BTW.


----------



## Andre (22/9/14)

Raslin said:


> Very noticeably different. Who sells this brand BTW.


Adam & Eve Co

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (22/9/14)

Alex said:


> The difference steeping makes is quite evident here, 3 orders with each juice purchased 1 week apart.



That's insane. Only a week difference between each bottle. I wud never have guessed such a big change 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (22/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> That's insane. Only a week difference between each bottle. I wud never have guessed such a big change
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
Could also be an effective way of marketing your juice on Reddit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/9/14)

Alex said:


> Could also be an effective way of marketing your juice on Reddit



Lol indeed 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD (23/9/14)

Would be interesting to know what the difference is when vaped.


----------



## Yiannaki (23/9/14)

That is a major change in colour over such a short period!

I wonder if any of those speedy steep methods were used?


----------

